# folding issue with smp client



## Medros (Apr 16, 2009)

just set up f@h yesterday, and not sure what's going on, computer is showing 100% usage on both cores, but after leaving it on overnight i'm still showing 0/500000 steps.

any ideas on what i'm doing wrong?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 16, 2009)

Medros said:


> just set up f@h yesterday, and not sure what's going on, computer is showing 100% usage on both cores, but after leaving it on overnight i'm still showing 0/500000 steps.
> 
> any ideas on what i'm doing wrong?


What hardware are you folding on?


----------



## Medros (Apr 16, 2009)

intel e5200
gigabyte G31M-Es2l 
4gigs ocz Fatal1ty pc2 6200
antec 500w earthwatts power supply


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 16, 2009)

Medros said:


> intel e5200
> gigabyte G31M-Es2l
> 4gigs ocz Fatal1ty pc2 6200
> antec 500w earthwatts power supply



You should be getting decent PPD out of that set-up. Can you post a screenshot of the client GUI?


----------



## Medros (Apr 16, 2009)

just restarted and dropped my overclock a bit in case that was an issue


----------



## bogmali (Apr 16, 2009)

Buck-same thing going on with my SMP that I ditched (twice) for the vmware version.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 16, 2009)

Medros said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090415/ss2.jpg
> just restarted and dropped my overclock a bit in case that was an issue


WU 2653 is a 1760pt unit. These are some of the fastest folding SMP units. On an AMD x2 4850 I get 1% complete every 35 mins on that WU. You should easily get double that(or complete in half the time). Also, check the affinity/priority in task manager. Let me know what version of the client you are running(6.23 R1)?


----------



## Medros (Apr 16, 2009)

using version 6.23 beta r1
when i open up task manager i'm seeing 4 instances of FahCore_a1.exe*32, is that supposed to happen?
priority is set at below normal


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 16, 2009)

Medros said:


> using version 6.23 beta r1
> when i open up task manager i'm seeing 4 instances of FahCore_a1.exe*32, is that supposed to happen?
> priority is set at below normal


Yep, SMP runs 4 instances. Everything looks fine. Any client progress yet?


----------



## Medros (Apr 16, 2009)

getting a message now at least, run has entered a state from which no further progress can be made, says to check stability of my computer, so i guess i'll drop the speed down to stock and see if i continue to have problems


----------



## Medros (Apr 16, 2009)

dropped down to stock speed and still not getting any result, not sure what else could be causing the problem... vista 64 wouldnt be an issue would it?


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 16, 2009)

No, I'm folding on Vista x64. Did you follow the guide for setting up a Vista installation? Have a look at the second post in the stickied SMP setup thread.


----------



## Medros (Apr 16, 2009)

yeah, followed th sticky step by step since i hadnt used the multicore client before


----------

